# Clomid - which is the best day to start for highest chance of success?



## ADORABELLA (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello.

I have just turned 42, have had 2 miscarriages in the past 3 years due to polyps (now removed) and have just been prescribed Clomid 50mg.

I ovulate naturally so this is to help us along.

Which day of my cycle would be the best to start taking it for more chance of success?

Would very much appreciate your experiences and advice.

Thank you.


----------



## ADORABELLA (Nov 5, 2009)

PS Sorry, I mean to say 50mg x 3 per day.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Adorabella,

What has your cons suggested? If i remember correctly it should be printed on your pack. If your still unsure i would give your cons a ring and check as it can differ

Good luck
Nikki xx


----------



## ADORABELLA (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for your reply - the reason I have asked is because I was told that I could start taking the pills any day from day 2 to day 5.  

I wondered if it made any difference to the success of the outcome if I started taking them on a particular day as I have read all sorts of info about an earlier start may mean more eggs are produced and a later start may mean stronger but fewer eggs.

?

Does anyone have any real life experience on this, please?

Thank you.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

You should take the clomid exactly as prescribed by your GP/consultant.  Clomid can be taken cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8, cd5-9 but your GP/consultant should have explained what days he wants you to take them and it should be printed on label on your packet.

There is no difference what days you take it as to success rates or number of follicles (which contain the eggs) produced.  A couple of the side effects of taking clomid are that it can dry up your cervical mucus (cm) and thin womb lining and it's thought that taking clomid earlier in cycle can help prevent this...however there is little substansiated evidence or research to back this up.

Majority of women in UK are prescribed it on cd2-6 so if your GP/consultant hasn't explained when you should take it then perhaps this would be the best time...and then stick with the same cycle days (cd) every month.

I was prescribed clomid 5 years ago (when I was 36) following 2 (naturally conceived) early miscarriages....for some reason, after these, my 28 day cycles went a little erratic although I ovulate naturally every month with no problems.  Consultant decided that clomid should help regulate my cycles and also would give me a boost ie release more eggs.  I responded well and released 2 or 3 eggs every month (follicle tracking scans and progesterone blood tests confirmed this)...unfortunately we didn't get a BFP from 6mths of taking it but there are plenty of ladies who have had good results and successful pregnancies.

Are you having any follicle tracking scans and/or progesterone blood tests ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ADORABELLA (Nov 5, 2009)

Natasha,

Thanks for taking the time to write.

I have just moved from the UK to the US and saw a very highly recommended consultant here.  He was very easy-going about when I could start taking the Clomid and did not specify which day as long as it was between day 2 to to day 5 - the instructions on the tub also do not specify - they just say to take 3 tablets per day.

No scans or blood tests are planned.

Maybe things are just done differently here. 

Really appreciate your advice.  Will get on with taking the tabs and see what happens.  

Adorabella


----------



## MrsKW (Feb 3, 2010)

HI there, in this post there is a ref to follicle scan  ??  I have never heard of this. I have only been told about the progesterone blood tests to see if the clomid is making me release eggs (I have PCOS)

any advice ?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi MrsKW,

I didnt have any bloods or scans while on clomid, I think it all depends on your Consultant. They all tend to do things differently which you will find when you read the boards. Some ladies have none (like me) while others have both, or one or the other

Good luck
Nikki xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi MrsKW[/size]
I was worried that I would needs scans to check follicle growth etc, while on clomid, as the clinics seem to stress this is vital because of the danger of overstimmulating. They were going to charge me £600 for a consultation, pre treatment scan, and a monitoring cycle while on clomid. I decided this is a waste of time and money because my GP has prescribed it for three months and has not told me I need scans. Or infact any blood tests. 
Good luck xx


----------

